# WTB prewar deluxe bicycle.



## prewarkid (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello fellow cabers.  I'm looking to pick up a deluxe off brand prewar bike.  rollfast, howthorne monark, Elgin etc.  I prefer a complete original paint bike.  Please email photos and your asking price including shipping to So. Cal.
Joserposer@hotmail.com 
Joey. 

Some examples of what I'm looking for.  













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jpromo (Feb 19, 2014)

Whew, some top-notch bikes you've got in mind! Best of luck and a free bump.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice choices. 
I do have a prewar men's bike.
37-38 Hawthorne that could easily be a project Zep. No tank, rear rack, chainguard, or pedals. Fenders need replacing. As do the tires and finding the correct rims.....But a good project.
Shipping to Cali would need calculating...it is a true heavyweight.
$300 before shipping from Va.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eazywind (Feb 20, 2014)

I have these for sale. Plus others. 1922 mead ranger, 1939 twin flex also. Marc


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...paint-boys-balloon-tire-tank-bicycle-for-sale

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ris-original-paint-balloon-tire-bike-for-sale 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ed-Snyder-Harris-Rollfast-original-paint-bike

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ne-Flyer-28-inch-tire-size-moto-bike-for-sale


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> Some examples of what I'm looking for.




Wow! Now this is a cool bike! I doubt the owner would ever sell it. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## eazywind (Feb 20, 2014)

You are probably looking at it right now............. 



catfish said:


> Wow! Now this is a cool bike! I doubt the owner would ever sell it. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2014)

eazywind said:


> You are probably looking at it right now.............




You may be right....


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 20, 2014)

*Rollfast Harvard*

Talk to prewarbikes4sale (Mike) cuz this is a great bike at a good price..


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2014)

............................................


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2014)

Huh? No intrest?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dang Catfish I can't believe you still have that Harvard. If I remember correctly you had that bike priced right! I was tempted but always seemed to have an iron in the fire. Some nice bikes hopefully they find nice homes. See ya at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 20, 2014)

Off brand? 
The brands you listed as options are all brands.
Too much Schwinn kool aid or am I misunderstanding things and you are looking for a Harvard vs a Rollfast badged bike?
Chris


----------



## prewarkid (Feb 20, 2014)

*PM sent.*



eazywind said:


> I have these for sale. Plus others. 1922 mead ranger, 1939 twin
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...paint-boys-balloon-tire-tank-bicycle-for-sale
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ris-original-paint-balloon-tire-bike-for-sale
> ...




I'm interested in one of the bikes you have for sale.  PM sent.


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 11, 2014)

Still looking.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

